# September Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (1 September 2004)

In no particular order:

brerwallabi - CBH ($0.19)
positivecashflow - JMB ($0.39)
Bingo - OPM ($0.006)
TOPGUN - MUL ($0.037)
Kooka - ERG ($0.28)
ghotib - CGS ($0.21)
Lucstar - COH ($19.23)
tarnor - EMS ($0.315)
Redwing - HIL ($4.35)
stefan - SES ($0.25)
RichKid - BMO ($0.19)
jkool - MGI ($1.79)
still in school - RIC ($1.32)
Jett Star - OMI ($1.44)
stockGURU - OXR ($0.79)
crocdee - AZR ($0.11)
profithunter - MLB ($1.09)
JetDollars - PTD ($1.53)
richbb - SNN ($0.31)
GreatPig - RRS ($0.027)

Phew! This competition is starting to look like a Melbourne Cup field!  

Okay everyone, could you please double check your entry and let me know if I have made any errors!

GOOD LUCK!

Joe

P.S. Like last month you can all keep track of the competition here: http://64.94.102.203/stocktip.php (Thanks stefan!)


----------



## tarnor (1 September 2004)

EMS 31st aug close .315
        1st sep close .31

36 Had me a little excited for a sec, hope it was prophetic


----------



## Joe Blow (1 September 2004)

tarnor said:
			
		

> EMS 31st aug close .315
> 1st sep close .31
> 
> 36 Had me a little excited for a sec, hope it was prophetic



Fixed!


----------



## jkool (2 September 2004)

I know I am bit demanding but could any of you great programmers out there please create another one of those handy comparison tables for this month's comp? 

Similar to the one we had for Aug comp...c'mon you know what I mean

Thanks in advance


----------



## stefan (2 September 2004)

> I know I am bit demanding but could any of you great programmers out there please create another one of those handy comparison tables for this month's comp?




jkool,

the page is ready for Joe to enter the details. So don't worry. It will be available in no time. He just needs to enter the data. Give him another day and everything will look VERY NICE. 

check this address for the september page:

http://64.94.102.203/stocktip.php


Cheers from the bush

(I'm looking forward to enjoy broadband again next week....  )

Stefan


----------



## jkool (2 September 2004)

Stefan: Mate I knew you had it covered, cheers

Joe Blow: Where is your comp entry boss? Would like to know your tips


----------



## Joe Blow (2 September 2004)

jkool said:
			
		

> Joe Blow: Where is your comp entry boss? Would like to know your tips



I'm still rooting for MUL, especially since I just bought some more this morning. 

I might enter next month's competition.


----------



## sharp (4 September 2004)

Where is my "FCN" ?


----------



## Joe Blow (4 September 2004)

sharp said:
			
		

> Where is my "FCN" ?



Hi there sharp!

You need to have a minimum of 10 posts to enter the stock tipping competition so you'll have to wait until next month to enter!


----------



## Redwing (4 September 2004)

Just checked the tables...

Go Jet and Kooka
REDWING


----------



## sharp (5 September 2004)

thanks 

MIC  (0.098)


----------



## kooka1956 (6 September 2004)

Well I,m up 19% this month on ERG . Pity theres still three weeks to go , but at least I can smile for awhile.!!!!! Regards  KOOKA


----------



## stefan (6 September 2004)

Argh... I knew I should have been waiting until the last day of the month before entering the competition. My plan was to play SES at 0.225 but it went up to 0.25 on the 31/8. 

Well, at least I'm back from the bush to keep an eye on things.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## JetDollars (7 September 2004)

All I ask for is to have a green colour this month.


----------



## GreatPig (7 September 2004)

> All I ask for is to have a green colour this month



C'mon JetDollars, you don't get ahead in the world with that sort of attitude .

That's like saying all I want in life is not to die!

GP


----------



## stefan (8 September 2004)

GP, 
How come you always manage to beat me by a fraction for last spot?? I'm wondering if we are magically attracted to each other. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## GreatPig (8 September 2004)

Stefan,

Unfortunately the timing was such that the competition started just as RRS hit a resistance level. It's now dropped back to the previous support level. If it can hold there and bounce up again, then maybe it'll get somewhere.

Otherwise it could turn into a colossal disaster .

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Jett_Star (8 September 2004)

Yippee!  I am so happy my little guy is doing this time round!


----------



## Joe Blow (9 September 2004)

As of the close of trade today we have five entrants with returns of over 10%. 

In only seven trading days too.

Some very nice returns.


----------



## Bingo (9 September 2004)

It's a shame we (maybe this should read I) couldn't do in real life. iIt seems somehow easier if it not your money.

Bingo


----------



## ghotib (10 September 2004)

Hey look who's running second. I just wish it was on the basis of careful analysis and  knowledgeable prediction: now I'm wondering if I should have actually bought them.


----------



## GreatPig (13 September 2004)

Looks like RRS has done its dash. Shoulda picked it for August, when it would've made nearly 59% gain over the month .

Oh well... at least it added a tidy profit to my portfolio...

GP


----------



## stefan (13 September 2004)

GP, hang in there! If it wasn't for you, I would feel VERY lonely at the bottom of this months competition. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Jett_Star (15 September 2004)

Wow some amazing highs and lows again. 

Fingers crossed (for you GP) that the market place will massage your stock into better shape before the end of the month.:star:


----------



## richbb (20 September 2004)

SNN comes to 2nd place today!

Wow, it looks like it could race to be no.1 this month. The competition is runing hot and interesting, just like mMelbourne Cup. You never know who will be the first to finish until it's over!

If SNN could reach 40c, i'll be pretty sure it'll be a true winner. Remember it has a dividend of 1.5cents ex @1/10, and it's in very strong upper trend. Hope it can do it.


Safe trading


richbb

PS: Thanks Boss for the $25 cash as the bonus of last competition


----------



## Joe Blow (20 September 2004)

richbb said:
			
		

> PS: Thanks Boss for the $25 cash as the bonus of last competition



No worries... hope you enjoy it!

:dance:


----------



## JetDollars (20 September 2004)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> C'mon JetDollars, you don't get ahead in the world with that sort of attitude .
> 
> That's like saying all I want in life is not to die!
> 
> GP



I am now in the green territory! oh yeah baby


----------



## JetDollars (20 September 2004)

stefan said:
			
		

> GP,
> How come you always manage to beat me by a fraction for last spot?? I'm wondering if we are magically attracted to each other.
> 
> Happy trading
> ...



is this a love affair?


----------



## Bingo (21 September 2004)

richbb said:
			
		

> SNN comes to 2nd place today!
> 
> Wow, it looks like it could race to be no.1 this month. The competition is runing hot and interesting, just like mMelbourne Cup. You never know who will be the first to finish until it's over!
> 
> ...




Richbb,

Must say SNN looks goods. A bit more stable than my pick OPM. I do however expect a good run this week and am quietly confident that I will be up 66% by month end.

PS. Rich can be interpreted, but what does bb mean. 

Bingo


----------



## richbb (21 September 2004)

Bingo said:
			
		

> Richbb,
> 
> Must say SNN looks goods. A bit more stable than my pick OPM. I do however expect a good run this week and am quietly confident that I will be up 66% by month end.
> 
> ...




Bingo,

OPM could go up 66%, good luck, the chart looks promising. It may need a very good news to pump up, though.

richbb means richbaby for that conserns. Thanks

Safe trading

richbb


----------



## ghotib (21 September 2004)

Aw shucks, I might have peaked too soon. 

SNN looks interesting Richbb. I didn't take a lot of time to track the takeover history, but it seems to be a turnaround story like ERG only a bit further ahead and actually returning profits. Have you followed it for long?

Ghoti


----------



## richbb (21 September 2004)

ghotib said:
			
		

> Aw shucks, I might have peaked too soon.
> 
> SNN looks interesting Richbb. I didn't take a lot of time to track the takeover history, but it seems to be a turnaround story like ERG only a bit further ahead and actually returning profits. Have you followed it for long?
> 
> Ghoti




Hi, Ghoti,

Actually, not long, just started buying in July-August at the range of 26-27.5c. To my study, SNN was back to 1995 when it was Quicksilver(a junior petroleum explorer), then name changed to CAE(Capital something), last year it made 10 to 1 consolidation and change name to SNN. Fundametally, it's still cheap, but I'll keep half eye to prepare the exit.

Cheers

Safe trading

richbb


----------



## sharp (24 September 2004)

MIC
UP


----------



## sharp (24 September 2004)

FCN
UP


----------



## stockGURU (28 September 2004)

Looks like this month's competition is going to be a bit of a cliffhanger!

My best wishes to the front runners!


----------



## Lucstar (28 September 2004)

Omg! Look at that 18% jump on COH. Omg!!! That means i'm running second!!! Holy ****!!! I'm so excited. THis is my first time playing this game. Hope it holds through to thursday. Whats the prizes btw??


----------



## Joe Blow (28 September 2004)

Lucstar said:
			
		

> Omg! Look at that 18% jump on COH. Omg!!! That means i'm running second!!! Holy ****!!! I'm so excited. THis is my first time playing this game. Hope it holds through to thursday. Whats the prizes btw??




Hi Lucstar!

The winner will receive a years subscription to their choice of either Shares or Personal Investor magazine (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

Good luck over the next couple of days!


----------



## RichKid (29 September 2004)

stockGURU said:
			
		

> Looks like this month's competition is going to be a bit of a cliffhanger!
> 
> My best wishes to the front runners!




Thanks! and Yikes! Can't believe it, quite a turnaround from my position last time. Pays to go with stocks I believe in rather than pure specs I guess. 

Hopefully BMA Gold (BMO) will hang in there as it has broken the resistance level; but Cochlear is running well, maybe some profit taking occuring temporarily. Just a matter of timing as both have come off a bit this morning. 

This'll be an interesting finish - we might have a dark horse pip everyone so who knows! Good luck to all!!


----------



## RichKid (29 September 2004)

Just checked the tables, CGS is looking good. This'll be close for sure!


----------



## ghotib (30 September 2004)

Gadzooks what a race!!!  And I'm out of town for the rest of the day and won't be able to cheer my horse home. 

Good luck all!!


----------



## Lucstar (30 September 2004)

YES!!! i came second!!! Runners Up for me!!! Yay!! I'm so happy. Its so rewarding to see your own stock get somewhere


----------



## Lucstar (30 September 2004)

Oh i forgot to say "good game" to everyone. It was a very close game, especially at the end.


----------



## RichKid (30 September 2004)

Well done Ghotib and Lucstar!!

It sure was a close one. This comp is a great idea!

Good luck to all for the next round!!


----------



## Lucstar (30 September 2004)

Btw, Joe Blow, if you need to contact me, please send an email to kluc@simonds.melb.catholic.edu.au becuase my primary email address is current unavaliable. THanks


----------



## ghotib (30 September 2004)

Well waddyaknow!!!  Thanks Boss, and thanks Kooka for picking ERG before I could 

Ghoti


----------



## Joe Blow (30 September 2004)

Congratulations ghotib and Lucstar who made 28.57% and 24.02% respectively over the month of September! A fantastic result for both! It was neck and neck there towards the end for the top four. I thought Jett Star was going to take it out there for a while with OMI... and then there was Bingo who kept popping up to 33% every now and again with OPM! It turned into a real cliffhanger!

Congratulations to all who ended up in positive territory and better luck next time to those that didn't!

Here are the final results:

1. 	ghotib 	CGS 	          28.57%
2. 	Lucstar COH  	         24.02%
3. 	RichKid BMO  	         23.68%
4. 	Jett Star OMI            21.53%
5. 	richbb 	SNN 	           8.06%
6. 	brerwallabi CBH	           7.89%
7. 	Kooka 	ERG 	           5.36%
8. 	stockGURU OXR 	        3.80%
9. 	still in school RIC         2.27%
10. 	JetDollars PTD 	          1.31%
11. 	jkool 	MGI 	            0.56%
12. 	crocdee AZR 	         0.00%
13. 	Bingo 	OPM 		  0.00%
14. 	profithunter MLB 	-0.92%
15. 	Redwing HIL 	         -10.34%
16. 	stefan 	SES 	         -12.00%
17. 	tarnor 	EMS 	         -14.29%
18. 	GreatPig RRS             -14.81%
19. 	positivecashflow JMB  -23.08%
20. 	TOPGUN 	MUL            -37.84%

Good luck to all for October!

 :jump:

P.S. I will be contacting the winners shortly by private message to arrange for them to receive their prizes!


----------



## kooka1956 (2 October 2004)

ghotib said:
			
		

> Well waddyaknow!!!  Thanks Boss, and thanks Kooka for picking ERG before I could
> 
> Ghoti



You are welcome  (GRUMBLE) At least ERG was in positive territory for the whole month , and I did lead the comp. for a short while . Unfortunately have missed out on Octobers comp. Regards  KOOKA


----------

